# questioning the mind TOO MUCH



## lexylove777 (May 13, 2017)

hi everyone ive been suffering from depersonlization/derealization for a while now. it started after i was sick and i had a bad reaction to antibiotics. im in real need of help that therapy hasn't been able to offer and im just so worried. My mind always goes to the negative things and with DR everything didnt feel real as if i couldnt connect to anything which i was somewhat used to at this point, but it started to happen even when i was improving, it was SO bad where i started to question the world we live in, if everything is a lie. I get we'll never know the answers to all the questions. BUT, the worst thing is i started to question my own mind if im human if im going to train my brain to think terribly if im losing it im so scared if our brains are real everything is so much I really need help and connections.


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

So you asked yourself ,is this all a lie ? 
This is what I asked myself several times.But think about it ,why exactly should it be a lie ? Who is lying to us ? Are our brains connected to some wires in an alien lab ? 
Can we prove anything ? How can we even proof that when not even the brightest scientists understand how the brain works ,I guess they know less than 1%.
They say our brain makes up reality ...ok if so ,show me what anti-reality is ,if it's something that can be created constantly by our brains ,if a part fails ,does reality vanish ? No ,the sun is stil there ,the natural laws still function ect ...if reality was solely created by our brains then there would have been no reality at all ,it is not up to an organ to do it ,our brains are complex antennas and machines that receive the outside world.Now someone might ask ,what is the outside world ? 
Have you considered the big bang and that everyrlthing that exists was once all the same ? What does that mean ? To me it means that everything ,just everything is dependent on everything in the whole universe and there must be a force behind what created this complex world ,some call that force God and others call it chance.
There is no reason for us to think that everything is an illusion.Tell me what is illusion ? Whatever we can imagine or think about is based on what we experienced in our lives ,nothing just pops up from the realm of non-existence.If everything was just a lie and some random play ,then why hasnt the sun just disappeared or just came closer to earth by lest than half a meter and burnt us all ? Realize that we humans have a soul and it interacts with the body and once that body has an imbalance ,the soul will suffer from accessing the physical body in full order .This is what makes us ask ourselves ,why am I feeling like this.


----------

